# Multi use grinder



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Looking for a grinder to accompany my new Gaggia Classic pro used for flat whites and aeropress and occasional french press.

I really didn't appreciate how important a grinder was and so my question is this...

What's the least I can get away with paying?

Normally I am completely into 2nd hand because of environmental reasons. But they seem very hard to find at the moment. I've missed out a couple on eBay.

If I buy new I'd like something that will last or be repairable.

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

For good quality? A hand grinder around the £200 like the 1zpresso or Lido ranges, or maybe a Commandante, or a Pharos 2.0 if you can find one.

Electric you've got the Baratza Sette which is generally not advised due to longevity concerns, the Niche, which will happily do everything you want, or a Eureka Mignon which you need to run with a hopper to get the best out of it and isn't really suited to moving back and forth between grind settings even though it is possible. There are things you can do to help the grind consistency without the use of a hopper.

You could also go the ex-commercial or used commercial route. In the sale section you'll find a Mazzer Royal (unless it's sold now) in great condition for £350, it includes extras you might sell on for approx £40-50 on ebay. Again not designed for single dosing or moving between grind settings but is possible and probably the best value for money.


----------



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> For good quality? A hand grinder around the £200 like the 1zpresso or Lido ranges, or maybe a Commandante, or a Pharos 2.0 if you can find one.
> 
> I hadn't really considered hand grinders as I thought they'd be very hard work for espresso...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

I had considered Sage but there seems to be questions over longevity?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Quantumturbo said:


> I had considered Sage but there seems to be questions over longevity?


 And quality. To be honest I've not heard anything about longevity of the sage grinders really.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Graef 800


----------

